# Trouble starting....



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

I recently finished a picture that after the primary sketch sat for 2 days while I decided how to begin. Since the completion of that picture I have not been able to sit down and begin another one. I'm not sure why. I do know that it isn't because I'm not motivated. I think I am having trouble deciding what to try next. Does anyone else have this experience?


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

You are not alone when it comes to this, I think it is something to do with out doing your last piece and doing greater things than previous. I would not worry about this, a bit a time off your next piece will find you!


----------

